# some of my babys



## geo_855 (Dec 24, 2008)

here are some pics (not the best) if some1 could tell me the names for them that would be good


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely mice, where did you get them from as I have 2 mice which have very nearly the same markings, as the mice in pic 3 and 4, they look about the same size to.

Pic 1 = Agouti

Pic 2 = Pink Eyed White

Pic 3 = Agouti Banded

Pic 4 = Black Banded

Pic 5 = Looks to be a very pale fawn or even dove

Pic 6 = self black but not sure might be a Black & Tan cant see the belly


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to agree but the black banded could be rump white?
Is it white down to its tail? Cant see in the pic.
and the first pic looks like quite a pale agouti or is it just the flash. Your agouti banded is more the right colour (I think).
 
They are very lovely mice.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The first one looks like a cinnamon but it could be the flash doing funny things to an agouti.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think picture one is cinnamon,picture five champagne and picture six based on the lack of pigment in the ears is a chocolate.


----------



## geo_855 (Dec 24, 2008)

Miss-Freak-Of-Nature said:


> Lovely mice, where did you get them from as I have 2 mice which have very nearly the same markings, as the mice in pic 3 and 4, they look about the same size to.


i breed these myself but got mum and dad from a breeder in uddingston just outside glasgow


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

They are not related then, but when i put pictures of them up in a bit they have the same band around their middle and the head spot is the same to


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i agree the first one looks cinnamon, heres a cinnamon of mine who looks a bit red in this pic, but i must say this is fast becoming one of my new favourite colours


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

is that the cam making it look red or is it the mouse?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

he is genetically A/at bc/* C/* D/* P/* cinnamon tan and is a really rich colour, allthough i have not seen many cinnamons up close at the shows yet so im not sure how he compares but i believe he is a darker tone than the desired cinnamon. the camera makes him look a little redder than reality. since growing up (he was 4 weeks in that pic) hes more brownish but i always find you can tell the cinnamons as they just have such rich warm lustre to them


----------

